# maumee river



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

can any body give me any updates on the river havnt fished it in awhile and just wondering where I can catch some fish to eat tom for dinner


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

It has been tough fishing lately but if you find a good run it can be good. You could get some eating size whitebass near the bridges in sidecut or try for catfish at either of the dams. As for smallmouths most will be below the legal size and usually those are catch and release for me to help the fishery.


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Agreed. There's not enough big smallies in the river. I C & R all small mouth & largemouth in the river. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah if you can get into the whitebass eat them instead of smallmouth, only eat small cats because they taste better anyway and you will help the fishery.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got a few smallies yesterday but lots of sea weed floating down stream made it difficult to fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

As long as your legal... Catch and eat what you want... It's your right... You don't ask others to keep their fish.. They shouldn't tell you to releas yours.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> As long as your legal... Catch and eat what you want... It's your right... You don't ask others to keep their fish.. They shouldn't tell you to releas yours.







I will concur with this


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I was up there last weekend and caught tons of nice sized channel cats, Sheepshead, a few white bass and some smallies, one smallie was around 4 and a half pounds. All fish were caught drifting night crawlers under a float. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I didn't mean to be telling him what 2 release... It was just my $0.02 worth to help the fishery. Good to hear reports of people catching more fish in the river. I might have to put away the fly rod and break out the live bait.


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

keeping smallys is like kissing ur sister............u can do it but it just aint right


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

fishfray said:


> I might have to put away the fly rod and break out the live bait.


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

The Maumee is in pretty good shape here with the rain we had. It washed some of the junk away. I've been getting into quite a few smallies lately.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishfray... It's all good, I actually don't eat bass either, I release em all , I've actually heard smallies are a great meal though, I'll hafta try one ... But I'll NEVER kiss my sister


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Again... More good news about the river. I have never ate smallie but if I do it will probably be from lake Erie. Someday I'll probably try it


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

I havnt caught a single smallie yet this yr from the maumee.ive been up and down the river and cnt find the holes where they are at.im new to the area and one of my goals was to catch a smallie and a walleye from the maumee.but it hasnt happened yet.plz help


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow there are plenty of other fish to keep smallmouth not even on the list unless its gut hooked what a shame it takes smallies years to get to 15in in Ohio besides Erie with the huge forage base it's like eating a 50lb flat head or yes like kissing your sister with tongue keep rockbass they are tasty and grow fast and plentiful for me smallies are the holy grail just my opinion 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Though there is a resident population of walleye in the river, they are a much easier target during the run in March and April.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything I catch I release. Unless its panfish. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Bucky, how many times have you been out to the river? Luck must not be on your side if you haven't got a smallie from the river. I do agree lately it has been tougher to find deep enough water


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I hit the river this a.m. And did ok. Found a school of white bass busting the surface and had fun with them. Was about to move cause I was after smallies when I got a nice one. 3lb at least.. Haven't uploaded pic from phone. Also got 2 nice channel cats. 1 on tube other on inline spinner. Water is up from where it was a month ago. 

Got most white bass and smallies on a rebel popper.

As warm as that water is though and as nasty as those wb look, I wouldn't be eatin them. Nasty yellowish color to them. Smallie looked great and healthy.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

3 Lb smallie or white bass? Either one is a great fish. Sounds like some good fishing, I also noticed a yellowish color to white bass recently. Also, I got 2 channel cats that were greenish yellow below g r dam.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Smallie, it was a nice one. He smashed the popper. And was released unharmed except for the bad taste of my thumb.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice smallie. I've never had success with poppers on the maumee.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Struck out on the Maumee today :S . All we reeled in was seaweed/algae/moss/whatever you want to call it . Managed to catch a small channel cat but that was it. Wife's line broke from all the seaweed we were getting. Hopefully by next weekend most of that **** will be gone.
Forgot to mention we seen a family of Bald Eagles which was really cool. Mother, father and juvenile all were flying above us and the river . Figures they'd come out when we forget our camera.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I fished at grand rapids dam today and it was slow. The water was much higher than expected and there were gar everywhere. I managed to get a 27 in gar and 2 18 in fish that looked like either saugers or saugeyes.


----------

